
The Army That Never Existed: The Failure of Social Bots Research - yasp
https://michaelkreil.github.io/openbots/
======
rossdavidh
Well, I was always wondering if the Facebook-and-Russia-stole-the-election
theme wasn't at least in part an excuse for not changing anything about policy
or choice of candidates.

I don't doubt Russia would be interested in using social media to influence
opinion, since radio, TV, newsprint, pamphlets, and basically every other
medium ever invented has been used to influence opinion. But some of the
concerns seem, not so much overblown, as an excuse. But, I would be interested
to hear if any other HN readers know of other research on this topic?

